# Puentes en PCB con proteus.



## charlyfoxtros (Ene 28, 2008)

Hola, me gustaria saber si este programa puede utilizar puentes, pues estoy diseñando un circuito con pic y que lo haga solo en una cara de la placa.

Si alguien trabaja tambien con este programa, y se puede de alguna forma hacer que el mismo programa utilice puentes, me encantaria saber como poder hacerlo.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Ardogan (Feb 1, 2008)

Fijate cuando buscas encapsulados, los que dicen LINK (link20, 30, 40). De última si no están (versión de proteus <7), metele una resistencia para que te marque los agujeros.


----------

